# MiracleGro Organic Choice Garden Soil



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

I mistakenly bought this instead of the potting soil. Is there a huge difference or can I use the garden soil with a gravel cap?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

The soils I've seen here under the MiracleGro label have included chemical fertilizers.
The potting mix is the only type I've used.


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Did you use MG Organic potting soil or just plain? After reading the sticky on mineralized topsoil, I may just go that route. Oh...Hi neighbor. I'm just on the other side of the interstate from you.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey neighbor! haha that's pretty close. 
Traveled to Leesburg and Ocala both buying water weeds and fish before, you're just a hop skip away.
I use MiracleGro Organic Potting Mix, tree bark and all for my primary base material. I'm in the minority around here on that preference but don't mind at all. The setup time is much shorter starting NPT but you have to use the right capping material choice, depth of layers and monitor the tank the first month, stocking slowly until you see how the soil is going to settle in, bumpy and burpy or skipping all the drama and the cycle being well mannered right off. Got threads on tanks doing both.

Do some looking around before jumping into (NPT) natural dirt quickest / easiest setup or (MTS) mineralized dirt either one as there are similarities but they are not the same starting out. Once started though either way setup right lasts a long time. 

I don't have the patience for watching dirt dry or grass grow outside of my tanks so I go NPT with no regrets. :hihi:

I have three dirt threads (NPT) one being 2 1/2 yrs wet and the other two this year. The Stainless rack lower tank is dirt with MTS additives layered in. 

Either method will make for a great planted tank long term I just think NPT is easier.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and the info. Great looking tanks btw.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks! my tanks are finally settling into what I want,, took awhile figuring out what would work for what I wanted,,, took awhile to figure out what I wanted LOL. 

Hope you get a system going and if I can help I'm glad to do it, part of the hobby is sharing.


----------



## Leah (Jun 28, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> I use MiracleGro Organic Potting Mix, tree bark and all for my primary base material. I'm in the minority around here on that preference but don't mind at all. The setup time is much shorter starting NPT but you have to use the right capping material choice, depth of layers and monitor the tank the first month, stocking slowly until you see how the soil is going to settle in, bumpy and burpy or skipping all the drama and the cycle being well mannered right off. Got threads on tanks doing both.
> 
> Welcome to the site!


Hi. I'm about to set up a tank that will just have plants in it for a while and then I'm just adding some nerites. I'm sure I will eventually succumb and add fish, but I'm in no hurry to. Thus, the capped MiracleGro Organic Potting Mix sounds perfect for me. Could you point me to the information here about doing that?? 

Thanks,
Leah


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Leah,
I just put this post into another thread LOL.
Managing a new NPT requires some knowledge and being prepared for water changes and moving livestock should the tank encounter problems settling in. Ammonia and or Nitrite spikes must be addressed quickly or you damage your fish. Consideration needs to go into plant placement because moving things around later can get messy, real messy with a soil base. I put quite a bit of detail into my first dirt tank thread and included layers changing things up when loading another.
The first thread is all dirt tank.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html
The second is a two tank thread with the lower tank being enhanced NPT.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/131940-stainless-2-story-56k-warning.html
2 more tanks being coal slag black beauty and miraclegro
Cory, Kuhli and Clown loaches living in slag capped NPT's since mid June w/o barbel problems.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/143352-another-npt-ds-dirt-tank.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/145835-racers-1st-40-breeder.html


----------



## Leah (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you! I had read some of the threads before. I had a question--and actually just thought of another one, but I'm posting them to the first thread so that they'll be there for anybody else who reads them. Thanks again.

Leah


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I used Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix in my 40 gallon tank. I did not mineralize it.

Everything is going great with the tank.


----------



## Aquatect (Sep 21, 2011)

Setting up my first true planted tank. Got MGOCPS sitting in the living room and a screen ready to go! Estes Spectrastone black to cap it!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

In florida, the MGOC Garden Soil has cow manure in it. 
all the other states has some chicken poop in it. 

I use the MGOC Garden Soil in my tank (actually I made a mistake) but, W'll see how it turns out... But I start with a submersed setup and when I flood the tank, Maybe I can change the water couple of times before I put fish in there.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

nalu86 said:


> In florida, the MGOC Garden Soil has cow manure in it.
> all the other states has some chicken poop in it.
> 
> I use the MGOC Garden Soil in my tank (actually I made a mistake) but, W'll see how it turns out... But I start with a submersed setup and when I flood the tank, Maybe I can change the water couple of times before I put fish in there.


I think you mean start with emersed?

Your best bed if you have organics in there is to let the emersed phase go longer as besides growing plants in the soil is also being mineralized, just takes longer than the outdoor method.

You're probably going to have issues, just trying to do a couple water changes.


----------

